# Betty, Sanchez and Chancho



## mystra (Sep 14, 2012)

Some piccies of my little legless friends!

Betty (anery corn snake)

from teeny weeny non feedy (didn't eat for the first 8 months of her life bar one chick thigh) to the cutest greediest little corn going!



























(Lady Muck in the bath LOL)














































Her awesome new viv with awesome skull ornaments i got from Mexico 

























Sanchez - a classic/normal corn snake - he's quite shy and seems a bit of a grump to everyone but i 'get' him, and he's always been a perfect gentlesnake!























































His bandito viv - complete with sombrero lol


































He has seen too much!

Chancho, my normal royal/ball python, soppy and naughty rolled into one. Loves his cuddles, telly and crawling all over any shelf with lots of things on that he can knock down!































































































































Sorry, very pic heavy... but then it is a pic thread :thumbup:


----------



## Oscar12 (Aug 26, 2012)

Those are really lovely babies you've got there !! And their homes are amazing, really love how you kitted them out !


----------



## mystra (Sep 14, 2012)

Oscar12 said:


> Those are really lovely babies you've got there !! And their homes are amazing, really love how you kitted them out !


thank you! Just got to work out what i'm doing for Chancho's viv, although he's a long way off needing one yet, i just like getting carried away LOL :laugh:


----------



## Oscar12 (Aug 26, 2012)

I stuck with a kinda rocky jungle theme for my Ghost Corn when I had him, very plain and boorrriinnnggg


----------



## mystra (Sep 14, 2012)

Oscar12 said:


> I stuck with a kinda rocky jungle theme for my Ghost Corn when I had him, very plain and boorrriinnnggg


That's not boring! Beside a ghost corn amongst all the jungle greenery looks pretty cool i bet!


----------



## Danielmorgan (May 31, 2013)

lovely snakes you have got and most importantly you are caring them well .. a snake home look like rest place for them is also an amazing idea and i am loving it...


----------



## magicmike (Jun 7, 2012)

Your corn snake is nice and bright in color, it must be well fed


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

Awsome snakes!!


----------

